# To melt or not to melt



## jamaicanyute (Apr 16, 2013)

I just made these from some kiln bricks, not sure if they will work. Has anyone ever tried using these as melting crucible ?


----------



## butcher (Apr 16, 2013)

jamaicanyute,

Gold is very hard to get, and can be very easy to lose.

So I say do not mess around, you really do not have to spend much money on proper equipment, some things you can make like a furnace, but some things are best bought, like melting dishes, you can spend a fortune on supplies, or you can get what you need on a very tight budget very reasonably priced, and for just a few dollars you could be set up for melting and pouring gold. 


Ceramic melting dishes are very cheap to buy, I suggest you get proper dishes, as gold is so expensive and hard to get you really do not want to lose it, or mess around with it.

That being said I have melted dirty gold in many things even wood blocks, I never tried a a refractory brick but I am sure you could melt in it, but the problem is depending on the type of brick, some are very soft and porous, which can trap gold or even absorb some of the gold, refractory bricks are made for refractory, and being made from clays can contain metals like iron which can contaminate the gold in a melt, or your gold could be meted into the iron compound pores of the brick trapping some of your gold, sulfides or other may also compound these problems, so I guess the answer is yes it may work, but you may also lose some of your gold, so basically you should spend a couple of dollars and buy proper dishes.

If you wish to make molds with designs like you have pictured, you can buy graphite (like in big motor brushes, but make sure the brush is pure graphite, because some motor brushes contain metals like copper), the graphite is easy to carve (take precautions of the dust), another option is carving cuttle bones (those soft white fish bones they hang in bird cages) these can be bought at pet shops or ordered from a jewelry supply store, they make good molds, your jewelry can be carved into the bone, and two pieces of the bone tied together to form your mold, the gold can be poured from your proper melting dish into the cuttle bone mold, vents are important in this type of mold, so you need to study on how to make them, graphite can also be bade into this type of mold, jewelers, look up lost wax, and jewelry sand casting as well.

Studying is your best bet, when you study it opens many possibility, this forum has a gold mine of information that can help you to find those possibility's.

Laser Steve (a member here) has a web site you will find information on, he also has a little store to help members get some basic supplies, he sells melting dishes for around 3 dollars.

You may find this supplier interesting (check out the tutorials they have and their supplies) even if you do not order from them it can give you ideas, I do like them a a supplier for some of my supplies.

http://www.lacywest.com
http://www.lacywest.com/techtips.htm


----------



## resabed01 (Apr 16, 2013)

If metal casting interests you there are forums that focus on this craft. You'll learn much more about casting in such a place than you will here. Also, before you cast objects in PMs I'd think you'd want to do some work with a low value metal like aluminum first. Some reading in the jewelry casting forum would be a benefit as well. As Butcher mentioned, losses could be high especially for the beginner.

http://www.alloyavenue.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?4-Metalcasting-forums

Don't forget to report back and show your creations, I'm always interested in seeing what others can do with their talents.


----------



## MEANIE (Apr 16, 2013)

I have used them to melt silver....but it didnt work real well like Butcher said they are porous..now i am cheap and i like trying to make things work...so i did have better luck when i "smoked" them with the carbon soot from a torch. rubbed it in and smoked it again. but you will have to do it every time....sometimes you have to make do with what you have and expermenting for me was the best part

MEANIE


----------



## RoboSteveo (Apr 17, 2013)

I'd have to agree with the other replies that I wouldn't use bricks to make moulds from. If you have designs in mind to make, graphite would be your best best. 2nd best would be to make a wax carving, then use that to make a burnout mould, and pour your melted metal into said mould. This is how jewelers make their castings. Cuttlebone also works well, & hold details nicely.


----------

